# How to install under VirtualBox



## Borneq (Apr 26, 2011)

FreeBSD has several images: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/ is bootonly.iso, disc1.iso - can choose first or second? In first all download from net? How extract dvd1.iso.xz xz extension? (I have Windows) with 7zip? dvd1.iso.xz is full instalation?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 26, 2011)

Get disc1 or dvd1 image and install as you would on real hardware.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 26, 2011)

bootonly starts the installer and downloads everything else from the net.  Can take a while to install because of the downloading.
disc1 is a full install with everything on the CD, so it generally installs quicker.  But you have to download the whole thing first.
The DVD is disc1 plus most of the packages as they were at the time of release.  Few people need this unless they have slow or no net net access.  The packages are outdated, and most people will only need a few hundred instead of the 20,000 or so included.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/announce.html

What each one is is explained in the announcement.


----------

